# NYX online shop for Switzerland, Austria and Germany



## Susanne (Apr 11, 2010)

Look what I just found!

There is an online shop for NYX products - it is a Swiss site, but they ship to Germany and Austria as well.

NYX Cosmetics | Kosmetik Shop

Really interesting!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 11, 2010)

Great find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let me know if you come across a scandinavian one


----------



## Susanne (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinky & Poodle* 

 
_Great find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know if you come across a scandinavian one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes!

I could not search for stores in NYC, they always forward my to this site ^^^^


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 11, 2010)

i stumbled across this site too once. the nyx products are really expensive there and the only reason to buy nyx (at least for me) is because it's so cheap and the quality is quite decent. but at 13 euros for a single eyeshadow you'd be better off buying mac!

for nyx you better stick to ebay or shops that ship internationally (like cherry culture)


----------



## Susanne (Apr 12, 2010)

This one? Do they ship internationally? Any experiences?

I would love to get some NYX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone tried their pigments yet (called Chrome Eyeshadow)?

Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more


----------



## kittykit (Apr 12, 2010)

I got my NYX from Cherry Culture too. What I don't like is they take days to get the package ready for delivery. I'm now lemming some of their lippies again...


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 12, 2010)

i've never ordered from cherry culture, i got a few nyx items when i wan in nyc and wasn't too impressed with them. but i think a lot of members here buy there (there are a few threads on cherry culture i believe)

another online shop that ships internationally is: NYX cosmetics: Milani: LA Colors: Red Cherry: WnW: Wet n Wild: Cosmetics: Makeup: Online: Swatches: Discount: Buy Online


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 12, 2010)

I get my NYX from CherryCulture as well. They usually have a 20%-off code about once a month, so I try to time my orders for when there is a code.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2010)

I just found this online shop for Germany, UK and Italy that sells NYX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NYX Kosmetik Index - Cambree Cosmetics - Shop für Kosmetik. NYX Cosmetics, China Glaze, Urban Decay, Too Faced, Makeup, außergewöhnliche Farben, hypoallergen!


----------

